# mfscopy question



## joestan (Dec 25, 2007)

I am in the process of upgrading my Roamio from its original 3tb drive to a 6tb. I have read the instructions in the DIY10TB Roamio pro thread. But I have one question I will not need to copy and shows but I do want to copy all the setting (cable pairing one passes todo list). Will this mfscopy do this?

mfscopy -m 2000 /dev/sdX /dev/sdY


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

joestan said:


> I am in the process of upgrading my Roamio from its original 3tb drive to a 6tb. I have read the instructions in the DIY10TB Roamio pro thread. But I have one question I will not need to copy and shows but I do want to copy all the setting (cable pairing one passes todo list). Will this mfscopy do this?
> 
> mfscopy -m 2000 /dev/sdX /dev/sdY


Yes. That command will copy settings without the recordings


----------



## joestan (Dec 25, 2007)

jmbach said:


> Yes. That command will copy settings without the recordings


Thank you for your help the update went fine. Had some problems using one of those twin docking stations got a ton on I/o errors reading the old drive but once a switched to 2 usb drive enclosures the copy run successfully with out any errors. Great software!


----------

